# maintenance of apc



## matt wright (24 Jan 2004)

Ok, I just heard something very disturbing a couple of days ago, and I wondered if there is any truth to it. I heard that the federal government is considering contracting out the maintenance and refurbishing of APCs. The person was not specific as to whether they were M113 or LAV, however, it doesn‘t matter. The important bit is that he stated the subcontractor is Corrections Canada. Yes, you heard me. SUPPOSEDLY, the APCs are going to be maintained by INMATES in out prison system. I assume this is for third line maintenance. IF there is ANY truth to this outrageous proposal, I can see a couple of glaring problems right off the bat.
1) HOW can we possibly TRUST any of these guys to do the job to standard? Do we really want our troops relying on equipment serviced by criminals?
2) Can anyone else see the folly of placing and armoured vehicle in the hands of prisoners serving a 10 or 20 yr sentence, with no hope of parole? Sounds like a prison break movie waiting to happen. Wait that‘s it.....the fed government is next to get on the reality show band wagon!

If anyone has heard anything similar to this, please respond and tell me whether I am crazy or maybe it was all a bad dream.......  :tank:


----------



## Slim (25 Jan 2004)

First question: Are you really a donkey rider( Mountie)?

The M113 is not a hard vehicle to maintain but...No I wouldn‘t want criminals doing the maint. on them...Are you talking about the rebuilds or what?


----------



## Armymedic (25 Jan 2004)

It sounds so stupid...   

it may be true...


----------



## Franko (25 Jan 2004)

Pipe down Armymedic...you don‘t drve ‘em any more   

I hope this post isn‘t true. I‘ll be checking EVERYTHING out of 3rd line if it is   

Regards


----------

